# Beretta Pintail



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

looking to sell my Beretta Pintail (ES100) semi-auto 12 gauge.
3" chamber, 28" barrel, sure cycle recoil spring, new trigger assembly, black synthetic stock, three original factory chokes plus a Briley duck choke (light/modified)

super light and fast pointing shotgun, yes it does show some wear, worn bluing and I once dropped it against the side of the boat and put a slight dent in the vent rib. There is no effect to sight picture or accuracy. I have killed hundreds of birds with this gun and untold clay pigeons. It is a pleasure to shoot. I am looking to upgrade and so this one has to go. $450/reasonable offer.


----------

